# Unbenutztes Uplay Account mit AC BF Freedom Cry Season Pass verkaufen?



## DeaD-A1m (31. März 2014)

Liebe PCGHler,

ich habe folgendes Problem/Frage:

ich habe mir vor kurzem das Spiel Assassin's Creed Black Flag Freedom Cry (Season Pass) gekauft. Beim Anmelden im Ubishop habe ich allerdings nicht bemerkt, dass ich mich mit meinem falschen Account angemeldet hatte. Diesen Account hatte ich mir vor langer Zeit einmal angelegt, da ich das Passwort meines Hauptaccounts vergessen hatte und dachte ich bräuchte einen neuen Account. Es sind ausser dem neu gekauften Assassin's Creed Black Flag Freedom Cry keine weiteren Spiele vorhanden und das Assassin's Creed wurde noch nicht angefasst. Ich habe beim Kundenservice schon nachgefragt ob es möglich wäre, das Spiel auf mein Hauptkonto zu verschieben, was aber anscheinend nicht möglich ist. Da ich meine Spiele aber lieber zusammen auf einem Konto haben möchte wollte ich nachfragen, ob mir jemand von euch sagen kann, ob es irgendwie möglich/legal ist, das Konto mit dem unbenutzten Spiel weiterzuverkaufen?

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 

lg


----------



## Yan04 (31. März 2014)

Legal ist es nicht!


----------



## Shona (31. März 2014)

Yan04 schrieb:


> Legal ist es nicht!


 Kommt auf die AGB's von Ubi an 
Bei Steam ist es verboten und wenn es rauskommt wird der Account gesperrt, aber das heisst nicht das dies auch bei Ubi zutrifft. Somit müsste er sich die AGB's durchlesen und schauen was dort steht.


----------



## Rennradler77 (31. März 2014)

Schreibe denen doch mal eine E-Mail mit der Bitte deine beiden Accounts zusammen zu legen. Schicke denen doch die entsprechenden E-Mailadressen etc. und beschreibe dein Problem. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Zusammenlegung von eigenen Accounts nicht funktionieren sollte...


----------



## Yan04 (31. März 2014)

Rennradler77 schrieb:


> Schreibe denen doch mal eine E-Mail mit der Bitte deine beiden Accounts zusammen zu legen. Schicke denen doch die entsprechenden E-Mailadressen etc. und beschreibe dein Problem. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Zusammenlegung von eigenen Accounts nicht funktionieren sollte...


 
Technisch möglich ist das bestimmt, nur werden die das nicht machen!

Ich könnte mir z.B. AC4 holen und dafür einen eigenen Acc erstellen, den ich nach Beendigung des Spiels verkaufe.
Dann könnte der Käufer des Acc auch einfach Ubisoft anschreiben damit die beide Accs zusammenlegen.

Probieren kann man es trotzdem mal...


----------



## Rennradler77 (1. April 2014)

Arbeitest du im Support für Uplay?

Manchmal kommt man weiter, wenn man sein Problem richtig beschreibt und meist bekommt man dann auch noch eine akzeptable Lösung.
Mehr als die sagen "Tut uns leid, das können wir nicht machen." kann doch eh nicht passieren. Einen Versuch ist es immer Wert. Wer aber die Arbeit scheut...


----------



## DeaD-A1m (1. April 2014)

@Rennradler: Habe den Support bereits angeschrieben und denen das Ganze erklärt. Die meinten aber:



> Der Aktivierungs-Key kennzeichnet die Einmaligkeit eines Produkts. Nur so kann sichergestellt werden, dass keine illegalen Kopien erstellt werden und der ehrliche Käufer davon profitieren kann.
> Ein weiterer Key bedeutet folglich ein weiteres Exemplar des Spiels und muss im Handel erworben werden. Er stellt lediglich die Lizenz dar, die der Erstkäufer für die Nutzung des Produkts erworben haben und die anschließend nicht an Dritte (zweite Konto) weitergegeben werden kann.
> 
> Die Verknüpfung eines Keys mit einem Uplay-Account geschieht unwiderruflich. Auch Ubisoft hat keine Möglichkeit, diese Verbindung aufzuheben, da eine Weitergabe der Lizenz in das Nutzungsrecht eingreift. Dem Erstkäufer wird ein nicht abtretbares, persönliches Nutzungsrecht eingeräumt. Wir bitten daher um Ihr Verständnis, dass die Übertragung der Lizenz an Dritte (zweite Konto) ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen ist.



und



> Leider ist das Spiel während des Kaufs im UBISHOP automatisch aktiviert (separate Registrierung ist nicht möglich).
> Wir bedauern außerordentlich, dass sich derartige Schwierigkeiten beim Spielregistrierung ergeben haben.



Wie gesagt, ich habe das Spiel allerdings noch nicht mal mit dem Code zu meinem Konto hinzugefügt.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (2. April 2014)

Hab jetzt mal über Paypal eine Anfrage auf Kundenschutz angefragt. Ich weiss zwar, dass es wohl nicht viel bringen wird, aber ein Versuch ist es trotzdem Wert.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (30. April 2014)

ein kleines Update:
hab mich Paypal beschwert, da Ubisoft nichts machen wollte und habe jetzt, 10 Tage nachdem der Ubishop nicht auf paypals mails reagiert hat, mein Geld zurückbekommen =D


----------

